# Video games are BAD FOR YOU



## Otter (Jun 6, 2010)

THEY CAN KILL YOU HOLY *censored.2.0*
http://www.youtube.com/v/cMgyMh01DbA

No, I'm not trying to troll but... the person who made this is a huge one.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 6, 2010)

Living, breathing, eating.....everything is bad for you.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 6, 2010)

Stop flirting with video game characters?! NEVER.

I swear, Mario winked back the other day. </3


----------



## Pear (Jun 6, 2010)

"10 reasons why videogames is bad"
Judging from their impeccable grammar, I assume they're an expert on the subject?


----------



## Rocketman (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, what's the deal with playing video games nowadays? >.>


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 6, 2010)

They think their opinions are facts, and their ******** statements are also facts.

Funnny stuff right thar -3-.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 6, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> They think their opinions are facts.
> 
> Funnny stuff right thar -3-.


It's not really their opinions. It's just a youtube troll


----------



## Pear (Jun 6, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Living, breathing, eating.....everything is bad for you.


Because even when I eat a salad and running a mile, I'm still dying.

Wow, that sounded pessimistic.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 6, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you _know_? >.>

Could be true, though.


----------



## Rocketman (Jun 6, 2010)

Some are partially true. That Japanese guy falling in love and marrying his DS girlfriend really bugs me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 6, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Some are partially true. That Japanese guy falling in love and marrying his DS girlfriend really bugs me.


But that's Japan. I'd expect something like that honestly.


----------



## Rocketman (Jun 6, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hate to sound racist, but I can't help to think that Japanese are weird. Video games, eat-sleep work. But go ahead, you can say anything about any race. Americans are "fat and lazy". That's probably how other countries see us. Well I see Japan through that one guy that married his anime DS friend.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 6, 2010)

Only thing true was they can cause seizures and partially,  lower your grades.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha nice tr-
>i'm a high school drop-out
Well... *censored.2.0*


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 6, 2010)

Some of those were commands, not reasons.


----------



## Callie (Jun 7, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Stop flirting with video game characters?! NEVER.
> 
> I swear, Mario winked back the other day. </3


Back off sister, he is mine!


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 7, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats actually reasonably untrue.

Most countries (other than ones like France and Russia) actually glorify the image of Americans to the type of people they see on shampoo commercials and Victoria's secret catalogs. 


AS FOR THE VIDEO.

Clearly made by a seven year old girl.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 7, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the idea that Japanese do nothing but play video games? Sure, they're made there, but that does't mean they all play them. The people that play games there is probably the same as it is in almost any other country. And that guy.....that is weird, but that was just one person, and it was probably faked just so he could get media attention.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, and I just noticed. The person on youtube that posted this video also has two others called "Why Anime/Magna is bad for you" and "Why metal is bad"


----------



## Yokie (Jun 7, 2010)

Everything is bad. When I realized that, I stopped caring. It's not that hard, trust me. :J


----------



## Hiro (Jun 7, 2010)

"Video games make your grades lower at school", bull*censored.2.0*. I play video games and i have the best grades xD


----------



## Kyel (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure all those statements are *if you listen to Miley Cyrus*

her voice makes me want to clock a hundred heads off babys


----------



## Yokie (Jun 7, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> "Video games make your grades lower at school", bull*censored.2.0*. I play video games and i have the best grades xD


If I'm right... You're only 11 and you don't get grades until you are in the 8th grade.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Yokie (Jun 7, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Sweden my friend, we have a different way with grades, you see?


----------



## Hiro (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really grades, but you can call them grades ;P


----------



## Yokie (Jun 7, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. CX


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah Im like best in class and I play video games alot xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. It's a troll, and I am disappointed in everyone in this thread for falling for it.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 7, 2010)

I stopped playing video games, and my grades got worse!! ;P


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 7, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> "Video games make your grades lower at school", bull*censored.2.0*. I play video games and i have the best grades xD


Sam with me. And I'm the game addict. xD


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 7, 2010)

Video games pretty much taught me to read...


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Video games pretty much taught me to read...


Animal Crossing GC taught me how to write (kind of) and to spell..


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 7, 2010)

"Video Games make you fat."
Wrong answer, I play video games and I'm still Anorexic, (Well I do eat but not as much as I should.), I was anorexic before video games and I still am.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 7, 2010)

I hate this person...  only has three videos but they all have the same ignorance.....   no supporting facts, and the facts repeat themselves....  I could probably list better reasons as to why everything she posts against are better than what she supports....


----------



## Rocketman (Jun 7, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I hate this person...  only has three videos but they all have the same ignorance.....   no supporting facts, and the facts repeat themselves....  I could probably list better reasons as to why everything she posts against are better than what she supports....


That's why they are a troll and you should just ban them, considering they came to a video game site to talk about how they're bad for you.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 7, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Otter isn't the one that's made the videos and uploaded them.
The person who did make the videos is of course a troll.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 7 2010, 10:11:07 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sam? wat


----------



## Rocketman (Jun 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought he just joined, made videos, and posted them. It is a little suspicious though.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 7, 2010)

I added it to my favorites.  I thought it was entertaining.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2010)

I lol'd.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 7, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Thought he just joined, made videos, and posted them. It is a little suspicious though.


Well no, that's not how it's gone.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 7, 2010)

But I'm like underweight... D;

Also... Falling in love with fiction characters... Don't we all? XD

Ahh... Moe <3


----------



## Trundle (Jun 7, 2010)

Half of those were you'll get fat, and were about your weight. I play video games all the time, but I still know how to exercise. I get excellent grades. Maybe the person here played video games, was stupid, and thought the video games were bad for you.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 7, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Half of those were you'll get fat, and were about your weight. I play video games all the time, but I still know how to exercise. I get excellent grades. Maybe the person here played video games, was stupid, and thought the video games were bad for you.


It be called a youtube troll! ;D

But exercise? When someone says that word-

*run away and hides* :0


----------



## Trundle (Jun 7, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not as in like.. Push-ups or anything like that. Like.. Biking.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd like to see the study that shows video games result in obesity.  If she hates fat people, why doesn't she tell everyone to eat more healthy?


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jun 7, 2010)

Wooow, I play video games, and I'm underweight.  I don't really do exercises that much either, and I'm 15.  Plus, I made 95s or higher on my final report card.  Go figure.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 7, 2010)

Actually, I learned A LOT from video games, and (this is to his other video) lots from Anime.
- Years ago, Pokemon taught me what toxic means (I  got a 100 on my vocabulary/spelling test ).
- In Anime, I learn a lot of things that I probably would've learned years later...
- I learned my ABC's from some game.. I forgot what it was, but it was showing you letters to type with or something, and it had the letters in alphabetical order, so if I clicked on one it would sound it out. 
- And more that I can't remember, but obviously there has to be more things I learned.

So, video games and Anime is good for you :].


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 7, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Actually, I learned A LOT from video games, and (this is to his other video) lots from Anime.
> - Years ago, Pokemon taught me what toxic means (I  got a 100 on my vocabulary/spelling test ).
> - In Anime, I learn a lot of things that I probably would've learned years later...
> - I learned my ABC's from some game.. I forgot what it was, but it was showing you letters to type with or something, and it had the letters in alphabetical order, so if I clicked on one it would sound it out.
> ...


Thanks to Left 4 Dead 2 I knew what Adrenaline meant.


----------



## Otter (Jun 7, 2010)

>say in OP post that I'm not a troll
>still accused
>YT account in my OP post was made 2 months ago


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 7, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> >say in OP post that I'm not a troll
> >still accused
> >YT account in my OP post was made 2 months ago


Scout like rainbows. 

I don't think you're a troll but you are an alt of somebodies, right?


----------



## Otter (Jun 7, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They make him cry. ;.;


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 7, 2010)

Otter said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARGH! *bonk*


----------



## Smugleaf (Jun 7, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol
The reason I get perfect in every spelling/vocabulary/grammar test is video games. Mainly Pokemon, lol.
I learned so many words from that xD

And that video was a fail
You will too get a GF/BF if you play video games! xD
People are attracted to people that are slim, active and eat healthy? My ass.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 8, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is rainbows scout makes me cry


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 8, 2010)

That's what they said about Rock & roll.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 8, 2010)

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> And that video was a fail
> You will too get a GF/BF if you play video games! xD
> People are attracted to people that are slim, active and eat healthy? My ass.


Its not working!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 8, 2010)

I think making videos is bad for her. 
I'm not overweight. And i get good grades. Plus some people like me in school.


----------

